# Anyone ever interested in an after-work hunt



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd like to head out a few times after work during the week just to keep the dog up and to break up the week a bit. However, I get a little tired heading out by myself all the time.

If anyone around the Bis area would like to join up occasionally, drop me a message.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I would be happy to have company and I hate to be alonely I have not hear anyone would like to get together? Or I might scared them off just because I am deaf ? I have no idea . I am cool and funny and activing.. I love to go any kind of hunting keep me busy and stay away from home haha


----------

